# Difference between Domane 2.0 and Defy composite 3



## Mdelrossi (Jun 29, 2012)

Hello all,
I have a Trek Domane 2.0 (aluminum) that I really like, however...
I went to Las Vegas and rented a Defy composite 3 (from JT bikes in Henderson) and flew up hills. 
The bike basically melted underneath me, I felt as if I wasn't on a bike at all. Getting out of the saddle and standing on the pedals to go up hills was effortless.

So here is the question, was it the geometry, the carbon or what?

It was a large and my Domane is a 56cm, 23 tires on the Defy and 25's on the trek.

Am I in for an upgrade?

thanks for all of your responses in advance.

mdr


----------



## rickdees (Jul 31, 2007)

Mdelrossi said:


> Hello all,
> I have a Trek Domane 2.0 (aluminum) that I really like, however...
> I went to Las Vegas and rented a Defy composite 3 (from JT bikes in Henderson) and flew up hills.
> The bike basically melted underneath me, I felt as if I wasn't on a bike at all. Getting out of the saddle and standing on the pedals to go up hills was effortless.
> ...


I think it has to do with the geometry and that the Defy frame is carbon instead of aluminum. The Defy carbon bikes have consistently received favorable reviews as lively, fun to ride, and comfortable.


----------



## matty1 (Feb 18, 2013)

I was looking at the domane alum 2.3 and 2.0 but found the ride really stiff. i am still looking at alum bikes for cost but the defy 1 with 105 is cheaper then the 2.0 domane with tiagra. i was expecting to be blown away by the iso tech in the seat but didn't notice much. I then test drove the composite defy 3 and it was a really nice ride best so far but cost is keeping me from buying it.


----------

